# mod_python install



## dumkat (Jul 15, 2009)

Trying to install mod python but it says i have to reinstall python without thread support. 

Any ideas how to do this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 15, 2009)

Run [cmd=]make config[/cmd] in the directory of the Python port you installed previously (guess: /usr/ports/lang/python26 -- check for yourself which Python you're using). 

Clear the next option:


```
[X] THREADS          Enable thread support
```

Then run [cmd=]make deinstall clean && make reinstall clean[/cmd]

Then build mod_python again.


----------

